# Fluid leak by right front tire?



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

Got home from the dealership after getting the PCV and IMRC recalls done. Checked my oil and it looked very slightly overfilled. I pulled out of the garage the next day and noticed two very small spots where it looks like fluid was leaking. I rubbed my finger on the spots and it really doesn't smell like oil. It definitely isn't water and wasn't there the day before. What could it be? I poked my head around in the engine bay and there is nothing leaking that I could see. Is there some kind of oil overfill drain by the right front tire? I don't think it is brake fluid. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Likely dripping from the turbo outlet hose to fmic connection. Might need a new O-ring there. Could also be wiper and coolant fluid. Both are there, but you'd likely be able to tell if it were those, yes?


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

ROH ECHT said:


> Likely dripping from the turbo outlet hose to fmic connection. Might need a new O-ring there. Could also be wiper and coolant fluid. Both are there, but you'd likely be able to tell if it were those, yes?


 Would I be able to see this leak from above or would I have to be under the car? It seems very minimal. I put some shop towels on the garage floor to see if it continues. How concerned should I be if it does?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

is it almost clear and semi viscous? 

could be your motor mount just leaked. :beer:


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

Did you use your windshield washers? the line runs up the passenger side and is known to crack between the hood and cowl.


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

Best questions would be 

1. Smell? Sweet (coolant) Motor oil smell (oil leak/possible) or no smell (number of things) 
2. Color? Pink (vw specific coolant) 

I would try running the washer fluid before looking again.. I ran into this problem with MY08. i saw something leaking and was wondering too... Ended up the drain flow of the washer fluid was on the ground.. Was Orange because Rain-X. 

Secondly if it's been hot you might find that it's the condensate line for your a/c sweating off water from the evap coil. (if you have been using the a/c) - this is usually in the area, but not really by the front tire. 

Hope that helps! - let us know what you find! :beer:


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

Krieger said:


> is it almost clear and semi viscous?
> 
> could be your motor mount just leaked. :beer:


 Forgive my ignorance, but I had no idea that motor mounts contained fluid?


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

xJOKERx said:


> Best questions would be
> 
> 1. Smell? Sweet (coolant) Motor oil smell (oil leak/possible) or no smell (number of things)
> 2. Color? Pink (vw specific coolant)
> ...


 It really had no smell, but I know it isn't water because it did leave a stain. I haven't used the A/C in awhile and I hadn't used my windshield washers either. It didn't really have the consistency of oil, but it was somewhat slippery, no smell either. I think it was also clear. I went out this morning and checked the shop towels, no more drips yet. My car is the only one parked in that spot too, so I know that's where it was from. I might just bring it back to the dealer and have them look at it. Like someone else said, it might be coming from the pipe flowing to the FMIC?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

derekjl said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but I had no idea that motor mounts contained fluid?


 yep, clear, semi viscous fluid that helps reduce vibrations felt in the cabin.


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

Krieger said:


> yep, clear, semi viscous fluid that helps reduce vibrations felt in the cabin.


 Now we're talkin baby!


----------



## bacillus (Apr 21, 2011)

I had something similiar in the past and it was from a leaking washer from the windshield washer bottle.


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

Krieger said:


> yep, clear, semi viscous fluid that helps reduce vibrations felt in the cabin.


 Should I get it replaced if it is leaking from there?


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

If it is the hydraulic oul that leaked from the motor mount the mount is done and should be replaced. You probably won't notice it again since it only contains a small amount. You may notice sloppy shifts from the extra engine movement (manual especially).


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

blackvento36 said:


> If it is the hydraulic oul that leaked from the motor mount the mount is done and should be replaced. You probably won't notice it again since it only contains a small amount. You may notice sloppy shifts from the extra engine movement (manual especially).


 Looks like we've narrowed it down to: 
- Turbo outlet to FMIC 
- Washer fluid 
- Motor mount 
- Coolant 

I definitely don't notice sloppy shifts (manual). If anything, they've improved because of the recalls performed. If it is the mount, can it wait for a couple thousand miles until my next service, or is this one of those DO IT NOW type things? Any idea how long it takes to replace one?


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

None needs your immediate attention. If it is leaking at the fmic connection, yes you can check underneath. Just remove the splash guard w/4 screws at each side. Then check the hose connections at the fmic and also at the end of the turbo outlet pipe where it meets the fmic hose. Each end of the hose has an O-ring inside/around each end where it connects inside the fmic port and the outlet pipe and do leak a bit of oil as well as lose tiny amounts of boost if bad. 

Likely place if it were washer fluid is at the passenger side hood hinge. With the hood up, just have somebody run the washer fluid and check if there is a leak where the fluid tube wraps around the wheel on the hinge. 

If the mount has shot its fluid, yes it is likely done leaking, but you should be able to feel a small bit of oil feeling underneath the engine mount at the passenger side. 

Anything else will take more checking around all of the fluid reservoirs and down the lines.


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

Probably not a typical question, but would motor mounts be covered under the powertrain warranty or the bumper-to-bumper warranty? I believe my '07 has a powertrain warranty of 5 years/60k miles.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

B-2-B *:[* But doesn't hurt to try..


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

ROH ECHT said:


> B-2-B *:[* But doesn't hurt to try..


 Given the way my dealer usually goes the extra mile, they might cover some of it. $170 for ONE from ECS Tuning...ouch. Still no more leaking. If it's anything, I'm willing to bet it's one of these little buggers.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

If tour prob is the mounts, I'd recommend bsh mounts or for a bit more forgiving mounts, bfi stage 2's.


----------

